# Ebay: bad experience with an UK seller and willing to buy from Germany now



## Geraldine (Apr 19, 2020)

Dear All,

I a real beginner in paphiopedilum and I am very excited for acquiring new ones 
I just had a bad experience with a seller based in UK  and I am ready to close a deal for 4 paths from "orchideenhausasien" on Ebay.
Do you know this seller ?
Also, I will be really happy to received offers or any recommandation for purchases with delivery in Switzerland 
Many thanks and good evening!
Géraldine


----------



## troy (Apr 19, 2020)

There are alot of crooks on ebay, gotta read the reviews of the seller, and the length of time they have been selling...that helps alot!! Paphs are great, read up!!! It took me a few years to really dial in my growing culture good


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 20, 2020)

troy said:


> There are alot of crooks on ebay, gotta read the reviews of the seller, and the length of time they have been selling...that helps alot!! Paphs are great, read up!!! It took me a few years to really dial in my growing culture good


 
Many thanks Troy! This is what I am actually doing...but of course, on Ebay....you never know  Still hoping to receive healthy paths from this last seller


----------

